# water or air



## jbq (Jul 8, 2008)

hi every one,
i have tecnical question about GTR VR38DETT6 engine , im wondering about the intercooler, is it water to air or air to air ?
thanks


----------



## spinnanz (Mar 29, 2011)

Its air to air.


----------

